# Umum > Peraturan & Pengumuman >  Server down +/- 1 jam (8 Maret 2010, pukul 16.30-17.30)

## beryl

Dear All,

Kami mohon maaf atas down nya forum mulai jam 16.30 tadi sore hingga kurang lebih satu jam kedepan.
Suspend sementara terpaksa kami lakukan lagi selama kurang lebih 1 jam, kali ini jauh lebih berat, karena seorang "hijacker" ternyata sudah berhasil melakukan "deface" terhadap forum kita.
Beruntung kami mendapat informasi secepatnya dari salah satu anggota forum, sehingga bisa segera melakukan pemblokiran secara frontal terhadap si "hijacker".

Dalam kesempatan ini kami ucapkan terima kasih kepada seluruh anggota forum khususnya kepada om Gom 7rait, yang dengan setia memonitor forum dan segera melaporkan kepada kami kejadian di atas.

Sekali lagi mohon maaf dan mohon dimaklumi atas segala sesuatu yang ditimbulkan akibat suspend mendadak sore tadi.

Salam,
Forum Administrator

----------


## dattairadian

ip address nya di indonesia atau luar negeri om? .. penasaran nih..   ::

----------


## beryl

Dari luar negeri om..

Ip address attacker terdeteksi dari :

Riyadh 11372 Saudi Arabia
PO 50
+966 1 4600111
+96614600116

----------


## survive

pantesan tadi sore akses gak bisa

gwa pikir di suspend beneran sama pihak hostingan

ealah malah di hijack

anyway 

bravo om beryl untuk kerja kerasnya

----------


## agent23

Mungkin ada nomor emergency oom dimana kita2x bisa menghubungi yang berwenang atas server ini kalo2x ada masalah lagi.
Kayak tadi saya mau coba buka ngk bisa bingung mau lapor ke siapa.

Salut untuk oom beryl yang memanage server dari forum kita ini. TOPS  ::   ::  
Terima kasih.
Salam,  ::   ::

----------


## edwin

> Mungkin ada nomor emergency oom dimana kita2x bisa menghubungi yang berwenang atas server ini kalo2x ada masalah lagi.
> Kayak tadi saya mau coba buka ngk bisa bingung mau lapor ke siapa.
> 
> Salut untuk oom beryl yang memanage server dari forum kita ini. TOPS   
> Terima kasih.
> Salam,


setuju om... dan kalo bisa tanda2 di hijack itu seperti apa? jadi kita2 pada tau 
two tumbs up buat om beryl  ::

----------


## e-koi

Hebat om beryl atas kesigapannya. Mang pantas jadi super moderatornya kois. Saluuut


sempet kepikiran juga kemaren, jangan2 gw dibanned ma om victor neh xixixixi

----------


## h3ln1k

Good job bos   ::

----------


## rvidella

good job, om beryl

deface teh apa yah?

 ::

----------


## bhana

buat apa ya orang arab hijack forum koi indonesia...  ::  

mungkin cuma _fake ip address_...  ::  

salut sama om beryl dan om gom...  ::

----------


## iwan_makassar

Ya betul.......saya lagi On Line tiba2 muncul di Layar bendera Arab saudi dengan 2 pedang melintang dan kemudian "suspended", saya tidak tahu mau hubungi siapa karena saya tidak mengetahui satupun nomor HP pengurus teras KOI's. Saya hanya bisa menginfokan via SMS- dengan rekan2 makassar kalau KOI's kena "HACK"

----------


## beryl

> good job, om beryl
> deface teh apa yah?


Deface : merubah halaman depan pada sebuah web tanpa ijin dari pemilik, pelakunya biasa disebut "hacker" atau "cracker".




> buat apa ya orang arab hijack forum koi indonesia...
> mungkin cuma _fake ip address_...
> salut sama om beryl dan om gom...


Tadinya saya mengira juga _fake ip address_ om, seperti kebanyakan para orang iseng dlm melancarkan aksinya. Pastinya semakin sulit juga blokade nya  ::  

Setelah saya trackback header nya, ternyata ada yg identik. Alhamdulillah, jd ketemu deh ip aslinya.. Jadi memudahkan saya untuk melakukan pem blokiran..  ::  

Sebenarnya bukan karena isinya sebuah web menjadi sasaran orang2 iseng om, tapi lebih karena web tersebut mempunyai pengunjung yg banyak dlm satuan per detik nya.

Semakin tinggi HIT/detik sebuah web, semakin rentan juga web tersebut dari tangan2 orang jahil.

Tujuan si tangan jahil tidak lain adalah mencari kebanggaan/kesenangan pribadi saja, karena telah berhasil masuk ke sebuah web dengan HIT yg tinggi. Semakin tinggi HIT dari web sasaran yg jadi korban, semakin tinggi pula "kasta" si tangan jahil di kalangannya.

Salam,

----------


## abiserpong

Terima kasih om beryl, yang selalu siaga mengawal kelangsungan forum tercinta ini ........   ::

----------


## beryl

Terima kasih buat rekan2 atas antusias nya dalam menjaga forum..

Untuk infomasi saja, jika terjadi hal2 aneh dalam forum, seperti : script error, database error, atau bahkan defacement.
Silahkan mengirimkan email ke *[email protected]*, kami akan segera menindaklanjuti laporan2 yg ada.

Sekali lagi terima kasih atas bantuan semua anggota forum untuk ikut serta dalam menjaga forum tercinta kita..

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> Terima kasih om beryl, yang selalu siaga mengawal kelangsungan forum tercinta ini ........


Tenang om abi, yg mengawal kelangsungan forum kita ada buanyakkk.. 4000 lebih dan terus bertambah..  ::  
Saya kan cuman "action" aja, anggota forum lah si pengawal sebenarnya..  ::

----------


## pasek

saya sempat mengabadikannya via SC 
(kenapa ga bisa pake [img] yah? katanya 'You cannot use certain BBCodes: (img)')
(IMG)http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g247/psx_2006/KoisHacker.jpg(/IMG)
saya kasi linknya aja ya..
http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g247/ ... Hacker.jpg
bravo dengan team koi's yg bisa cepat membuat forum kembali normal..

----------


## mrbunta

mantappppppppppppppppppp
memang om beryl amoyyy

----------


## Rizal61

salut d buat Koi-s... cepat tanggap mengantisipasi... hanya 1 jam ga masalah.

----------


## dattairadian

om beryl pancen ok!   ::

----------


## mrbunta

> om beryl pancen ok!


bukan ok pak
biasanya kalau pancen itu belakang e oye
jadi " OM BERYL PANCEN OYEE "  ::

----------


## E. Nitto

Thanks berat oom Berryl...

----------


## hilariusssss

ow begitu critanya...
saya kira id saya di banned...
 ::   ::  
baru mau email tanya kenapa suspend..
 ::   ::

----------


## victor

untung pas kagak jam fitnes nich   ::   :P

----------


## bobo

Terima kasih om berryl, waktu itu bingung kok muncul bendera arab kirain kois mau GO International sampai pakai ip arab   :: 
Bagitu tahu kena orang iseng, hubungi lewat YM ke teman2 kois yang ada dan malah OL bareng2 di YM hehehehe (terima kasih om vic  ::  )

Bravo Om berryl, dan terima kasih sudah menjaga kois dari tangan jahil bin iseng bin kurang kerjaan   ::

----------


## Satpam

> ip address nya di indonesia atau luar negeri om? .. penasaran nih..


walah apa gunanya IP om datta IP bisa darimana aja yg  dipakai

----------


## Satpam

> Terima kasih buat rekan2 atas antusias nya dalam menjaga forum..
> 
> Untuk infomasi saja, jika terjadi hal2 aneh dalam forum, seperti : script error, database error, atau bahkan defacement.
> Silahkan mengirimkan email ke *[email protected]*, kami akan segera menindaklanjuti laporan2 yg ada.
> Sekali lagi terima kasih atas bantuan semua anggota forum untuk ikut serta dalam menjaga forum tercinta kita..
> 
> Salam,


apa bener nih om

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

TOP   ::

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

> pantesan tadi sore akses gak bisa
> gwa pikir di suspend beneran sama pihak hostingan
> ealah malah di hijack
> anyway 
> bravo om beryl untuk kerja kerasnya


Masa om Beryl men-suspend dirinya sendiri?
Wong hostingnya di tempat om Beryl   ::

----------


## iyos

> Originally Posted by rvidella
> 
> good job, om beryl
> deface teh apa yah?
> 
> 
> Deface : merubah halaman depan pada sebuah web tanpa ijin dari pemilik, pelakunya biasa disebut "hacker" atau "cracker".
> 
> 
> ...


mngkn mao coba2 nandingin kasta tertinggi kohaku om  ::  mmmh...mana bisa,,,

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Apakah data Username dan Password juga bocor?
Karena saya yakin pasti ada banyak user yang menggunakan username dan password yang sama untuk situs lain.

----------


## harmada

Banyak website yang di hacked oleh team ini (Dr TaiGar Team).
Cuma ngingatin bahwa securitynya sangat lemah untuk ukuran mereka.
Om Beryl mungkin perlu untuk memperketat security KOI-S, rajin2lah lah mengupdate 
dan memeriksa situs kita tercinta ini.  
hacker dan cracker dalam negeri juga banyak yang mengacak website Departemen./Pemda /organisasi
Bravo buat om Beryl dan teman2 yang menjaga KOI-S

----------


## Hariadi Gunawan

Saatnya ganti system nih   ::

----------


## vied_84

> untung pas kagak jam fitnes nich    :P


  ::   ::  

bisaaaa aj...... ditambahin lg, untung pas kagak jam tidur... :P

----------

